# [OT] Externe 300 GB Festplatte bei Lidl

## schachti

Ich bin gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, daß Lidl ab Mittwoch eine externe 300 GB Festplatte (8 MB Cache, 7.200 RPM) für 159,- Euro verkauft.

Nun frage ich mich natürlich:

- Gibt es schon Vorab-Tests?

- Läuft die Platte auch unter (gentoo) Linux?

Link: http://www.lidl.de/de/home.nsf/pages/c.o.20050601.p.TARGA_Externe_Festplatte_300_GB.ar8

----------

## schachti

Laut der Homepage von Targa steckt eine Seagate-Platte drin:

http://www.targa.de/cms/targa_1_546.php?produkt_id=391.

----------

## schrippe

ja sicherlich, wieso sollte die nicht laufen?

da macht aber nur usb2.0 sinn!

----------

## schachti

Kann doch gut sein, daß die irgendeinen Controller eingebaut hat, für den kein Linux-Treiber verfügbar ist?

----------

## CHs

Das ganze wird wohl über usb-mass-storage angesprochen, somit erübrigt sich deine Frage.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

na ja so ganz wird sie wohl nicht sofort funktionieren, so wie ich gelesen habe ist sie mit ntfs fromatiert. Damit sollte es zumindest mit dem Schreiben schwierig werden. 

mfg Mathes

----------

## oscarwild

 *mathes.s wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> na ja so ganz wird sie wohl nicht sofort funktionieren, so wie ich gelesen habe ist sie mit ntfs fromatiert. Damit sollte es zumindest mit dem Schreiben schwierig werden.

 

Und wie stehts z.B. mit:

```
mkfs.xfs
```

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

wenn, dann schon mkreiserfs.  :Smile: 

Ne, im Ernst, sollte kein Problem sein, obwohl ich unbedingt vom Kauf von PC-Teilen in Lebensmitteldiscounter abraten würde!

ChrisM

----------

## schachti

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> obwohl ich unbedingt vom Kauf von PC-Teilen in Lebensmitteldiscounter abraten würde!
> 
> 

 

Normalerweise schon, aber

- bei dem Preis,

- angesichts der Tatsache, daß eine Seagate-Platte drin ist, und

- da es drei Jahre Garantie gibt,

kann man so viel eigentlich nicht falsch machen...

----------

## /aquila

Das ist ein gutes Angebot werde ich mir mal ansehen.

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

da eine externe Platte meistens zur Datensicherung / zum Datenaustausch benutzt wird würde ich sie ext3 formatieren. Dieses Dateisystem wird von jedem mir bekannten OS vernünftig gelesen und so ist es sowohl zum Datenaustausch bestens geeignet als auch um im Notfall wirklich darauf zugreifen zu können!

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

wollte mal hören ob sich jemand die Platte schon gekauft hat? Mich würden mal die Übertragungsraten interessieren die das Ding bringt? Oder hat jemand schon einen Test im Netz gefunden?

mfg Mathes

----------

## schmutzfinger

 *CHs wrote:*   

> Das ganze wird wohl über usb-mass-storage angesprochen, somit erübrigt sich deine Frage.

 

 *schrippe wrote:*   

> ja sicherlich, wieso sollte die nicht laufen?

 

Naja weil usb mass storage auch nicht immer geht. Besonders dann nicht, wenn der Chip aus Asien kommt und kein grosser Exportschlager ist. Ich selber habe ein Plattengehäuse für das ich erst einen kernelpatch schreiben musste (Billigprodukt aus Fernost) und vor ca. 3 Wochen habe ich von einem Chinesen aus meinem Wohnheim mal ein Plattengehäuse ausgebort welches auch nicht ging. Er hat das Teil in China gekauft. Ich habe immer einen relativ neuen Kernel was noch lange keine Garantie für saubere Funktion ist.

In Asien wird halt viel Hardwre gebaut aber Linux ist afaik nicht so doll verbreitet wie z.B in Europa oder den USA. Und das NETTO die Kampfpreise eventuell mit nem billigen Chip aus Fernost erreicht halte ich persönlich nicht für unwahrscheinlich.

Also...Die Frage ist durchaus berechtigt und ich würde auf jeden Fall im Laden fragen ob ich im Fall von Problemen zurückbringen kann.

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

so ich hab das Ding gerade hier stehen. Ist sehr stabil in dem Alugehäuse. Lässt sich ohne Probleme unter Linux mounten. Da sie halt nur NTFS formatiert ist kann ich leider noch nichts zu der Performance sagen "fühlt sich aber recht flott" an. Aber das mit dem Flüsterleisen Lüfter war etwas übertrieben, ist zwar leiser als mein rechner aber von Lauf gerräusch würde ich sagen das es nicht der beste ist. Aber ich denke damit kann ich leben.

mfg Mathes

----------

## Anarcho

Wenn es die noch gibt werde ich mir die heute abend auch holen, zwecks datensicherung, da meine 160 GB platte anfängt zu spinnen. Die Meldungen im dmesg sind nicht mehr lustig und smart selftest bricht beim lesetest ab. Zum Glück ist noch 1,5 Jahre Garantie drauf.

----------

## schachti

So, habe sie gekauft, läuft gut. Die Platte, die bei mir drin ist:

```

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: ST330083  Model: 1A                Rev: 0000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 586072368 512-byte hdwr sectors (300069 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

```

Scheint diese hier zu sein: http://www.geizhals.at/deutschland/a122861.html.

Zur Performance:

```

# hdparm -T -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1032 MB in  2.00 seconds = 515.82 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   88 MB in  3.01 seconds =  29.25 MB/sec

```

Ich bin voll zufrieden, läuft mit Kernel 2.6.11 bisher perfekt und problemlos.

----------

## Massimo B.

Wie laut/leise ist die, hinsichtlich eingebauten Lüfter?

Firewire hat sie nicht?

Dann warte ich lieber noch auf Aldi, die Platten dort haben immer beides.

----------

## schachti

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie laut/leise ist die, hinsichtlich eingebauten Lüfter?
> 
> 

 

Sie ist nicht "flüsterleise", wie es im Prospekt steht, aber auch (für mein Empfinden) nicht unangenehm laut.

 *Paolope wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Firewire hat sie nicht?
> 
> 

 

Nein.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich finde sie von der Lautstärke auch OK. Insbesondere da ich sie nur zum Backup einschalte.

Der Speed war bei mir ca 20-25 MB/s beim draufkopieren. Lesen habe ich noch nicht getestet.

----------

